

Useful JavaScript Tools - tomh
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/02/08/50-extremely-useful-javascript-tools/

======
tptacek
Every time one of these stories appears, my hopes are lifted for a split
second thinking that maybe it's data structures or scoping tricks or standard
library functions, in the vein of Crockford's "The Good Parts". And every
time, I know within a split second of looking at the page that it's yet
another collection of garish web doodads I'll never use.

Just thought you'd like to know.

------
voodootikigod
Also check out <http://www.jsconf2009.com> where JavaScript developers will be
rallying to discuss how to use JavaScript to build cutting edge mobile,
desktop, server, and web applications. If you have any interest in deep JS
tech, you should be there.

